# 4 Letter Acronyms



## Little_Lisa

I like to play games. Here's a new one.

Make a sentence using the given letters and leave 4 letters for the next person.

Ex. (1st person) *FART*

(next person) *F*arty *a*rses *r*everberate *t*oots!

Get it? Got it? Good!

*POST*


----------



## Geek

*P*issed *O*ff *S*outhern *T*omboy






*Word*


----------



## Little_Lisa

word

Woody obviously rises daily.

*TONY*


----------



## lilla

Turn off new yankee..

Kiss

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* word
Woody obviously rises daily.

*TONY*


----------



## SmartStyle437

Originally Posted by *lilla* Turn off new yankee..

Kiss

Kitten Is Sitting Still
*Hair*


----------



## Geek

Happy assailant is running

Tattoos


----------



## lollipop

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* word
Woody obviously rises daily.





*TONY*

Like it!!!


----------



## lilla

Tony, it needs to be 4 letter word





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Happy assailant is running
Tattoos


----------



## Geek

OOPS, I can't follow direction well huh? LOL

Ok here is my word:

STOP


----------



## lilla

Silence tortures one's present

List

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OOPS, I can't follow direction well huh? LOL
Ok here is my word:

STOP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lilla is so trendy.

COOL


----------



## lilla

custom options over limit

wine

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Lilla is so trendy.
COOL


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

custom options over limit

wine




Why is noone envious?
Rain


----------



## lilla

resting above innocent nun

pear

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Why is noone envious?
Rain


----------



## Geek

Put enthusiasm all rulings

Phat


----------



## **Jen**

Please hail all Tony





Sexy

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Put enthusiasm all rulings
Phat


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* 

Please hail all Tony




Sexy




Say Excuses Xylophone Yesterday
Beat


----------



## **Jen**

Be eligle always today

Mail

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Say Excuses Xylophone Yesterday
Beat


----------



## Cirean

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Be eligle always today
Mail

My apple is large
Fire


----------



## Little_Lisa

FIRE

Fran's Itchy Rectum Excretes

*LUBE*


----------



## **Jen**

Faint in rainy entries

Lazy

Originally Posted by *Cirean* My apple is large
Fire


----------



## Amethyst

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* FIRE
Fran's Itchy Rectum Excretes

*LUBE*





















*L*et* U*s* B*oil* E*ggs

*COME*


----------



## lilla

come over my empress

East

Originally Posted by *Amethyst*



















*L*et* U*s* B*oil* E*ggs

*COME*


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lilla* come over my empress
East

Eat all, supper time! (huh?)
JUNK


----------



## devinjhans

jump up now kick

FOOT

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Eat all, supper time! (huh?)
JUNK


----------



## lilla

forget old opus time.

mine

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* jump up now kick
FOOT


----------



## Geek

My Intimate Nightly Ego

Pill


----------



## lilla

Pilgrims insist licking lemons

Lava

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* My Intimate Nightly Ego
Pill


----------



## Little_Lisa

Large Ancient Vagina Architecture

TWAT


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Large Ancient Vagina Architecture
TWAT

Two Women Are Talking 
LISP


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Two Women Are Talking 
LISP

Lovers in Suicidal Pact 
WILT


----------



## NYAngel98

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Lovers in Suicidal Pact 
WILT

Women Internationally Love Tony! :icon_love lol
FERN


----------



## Geek

LOL Janny

Funny Evan Rambles Nightly

Cape


----------



## Little_Lisa

Carl always pees effortlessly.

FLOW


----------



## Geek

Follow Limberger On Wednesdays

Chip


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *MAC* Can Hens Immitate People?
My word: Mess

Mega Eggs Super Salty

CARS


----------



## lilla

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Mega Eggs Super Salty

CARS

Car arrives right suburb

Pool


----------



## lovesboxers

fun game,

pretty old ostrich lives

case


----------



## Little_Lisa

Condoms Are Sometimes Ejected

OOPS


----------



## Geek

Oh Ooh Play Sexy

SEXY


----------



## Little_Lisa

sexy

Shanes Elongated X-rayed Yardstick

KCID


----------



## lilla

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* KCID Kitten Chows In Desperately

Heal


----------



## Amethyst

*H*elp *E*at *A*ll *L*inguine

*NECK*


----------



## Geek

Never Eat Celery Ketchup

RICE


----------



## Amethyst

Run In Circles Eating

SICK


----------



## Little_Lisa

She is constantly kinky.

LISA


----------



## Amethyst

Likes Instant Soup Asparagus

KISS


----------



## Geek

King Is Sucking Soup

WING


----------



## Amethyst

Wet Inside Naked Gorillas












*MUST*


----------



## redrocks

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Wet Inside Naked Gorillas











*MUST*

Most Underwear Sucks Toes

*TIME*


----------



## Amethyst

Touch Inside My Ears (TIME)

*weak*


----------



## Little_Lisa

weak

Why's everyone acting kooky?

*NUTS*


----------



## Amethyst

New Underware Tickles Some = NUTS





*FART



*


----------



## lilla

Never Underestimate The Sex

Ugly

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* weak
Why's everyone acting kooky?

*NUTS*


----------



## Stephanie

unusual guys looking yummy

body


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* New Underware Tickles Some = NUTS




*FART



*

Can't let this one "_get passed_". 
Farting and revealing turds.

*BODY*

Both orifices delight you?

*ANAL*

(hmm, this game may end up having to be moved to the sex forum. I apologize if I offend some.)


----------



## ginger_wasabi

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* FIRE
Fran's Itchy Rectum Excretes

*LUBE*

Let Us Break Edges!

PORN


----------



## ginger_wasabi

Originally Posted by *ginger_wasabi* Let Us Break Edges!
PORN

Oops. I jump in at the wrong word...


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *ginger_wasabi* Oops. I jump in at the wrong word...



No, actually, I think that was perfect timing!!










PORN

Perky, Obscene, Round Nipples

Since this is still open for grabs...anyone wanna _take a poke at it_?

*ANAL*


----------



## Geek

Asking Nothing Against Life

BUSY


----------



## Stephanie

baby unicorn suddenly yawned

chip


----------



## **Jen**

*chip happily instigated pepper*

*malt*

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* baby unicorn suddenly yawned
chip


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* *chip happily instigated pepper*
*malt*

*M*odels *A*te *L*eftovers *T*onight
RAVE


----------



## Geek2

Running After Violin's Eating

Main


----------



## Little_Lisa

My anus is numb. (Hmm, maybe The Turd Twister Has Something To Do With That.)

NUMB


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* My anus is numb. (Hmm, maybe The Turd Twister Has Something To Do With That.)
NUMB

Nobody's Under My Booty
MILK


----------



## Geek

Moon Island Love Kong

Cries


----------



## Stephanie

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Moon Island Love Kong
Cries

thats five letters tony


----------



## Geek

OMG i can't count

Cram


----------



## Little_Lisa

Counting really aint mathematical.

IKID


----------



## Geek

IKID? Is that like NEkkid? lol






Is Karmen In daily?

Word: Lies


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* IKID? Is that like NEkkid? lol



Heehee!! You so funny!




Lisa isn't easily shocked.

STUN


----------



## Marisol

Sexy Teddy Under Nose


----------



## Sofia

hey you forgot to add the letters, Marisol.





*SOFI*

(creative I know



)


----------



## lilla

Soft Operating Farting Individual

Nose

Originally Posted by *Sofia* hey you forgot to add the letters, Marisol.




*SOFI*

(creative I know



)


----------



## ginger_wasabi

Originally Posted by *lilla* Soft Operating Farting Individual 

Nose

Newt Ostrich Shetland Egret

PLOW


----------



## Amethyst

Please Let Others Wait = PLOW

Originally Posted by *ginger_wasabi* Newt Ostrich Shetland Egret

PLOW

----&gt; *SPAM*


----------



## ginger_wasabi

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Please Let Others Wait = PLOW



----&gt; *SPAM*

Sex Plummels All Manners

TOOL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tinkled On Old Linens

PEES


----------



## Amethyst

Pretty Expensive Earrings Sold = PEES

FEET


----------



## Little_Lisa

Foul Ethan Eats Tomcats

CATS


----------



## lilla

Cats arrive to start

Mike

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Foul Ethan Eats Tomcats
CATS


----------



## Geek

My Island Keeps Eagles

Past


----------



## lilla

Past attacks several times..

Blue

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* My Island Keeps Eagles
Past


----------



## Little_Lisa

Booty Lovers Utilize Ends

HOLE


----------



## Amethyst

Help Our Lovers Eat = HOLE

YELL


----------



## **Jen**

Y'all Eat Lil' Lemons

BUTT

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Help Our Lovers Eat = HOLE

YELL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Butts usually talk trashy.

*FOUL*


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Butts usually talk trashy.
*FOUL*

*F*unk *O*n *U*pper *L*ip
ICED


----------



## **Jen**

Internal Creased Emerged Daily

Leak

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* *F*unk *O*n *U*pper *L*ip
ICED


----------



## Little_Lisa

Large Ears and Knockers

BYOB


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Large Ears and Knockers
BYOB

*B*usty *Y*odelers *O*rder *B*eer
RANK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Rank

Runny Anuses Need Kleenex

WIPE


----------



## Marisol

Who is perfectly eccentric

MAID


----------



## **Jen**

Many Asses Indeed Date

BEEP

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Who is perfectly eccentric


MAID


----------



## lovesboxers

Big Elephants Eat People

DUNE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dookie Underpants Newly Exposed

MILF


----------



## Amethyst

MILF - My innards leak fluid

(this is getting crazy!




)

FLEM


----------



## Little_Lisa

FLEM = Filthy, Little Enema Munchers

DMPL


----------



## Laura

*D*ance *M*y *P*retty *L*ady

DUCK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dirty Used Crotchless Knickers

SKID


----------



## **Jen**

Skanky Kid Isn't Dirty

Rude

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Dirty Used Crotchless Knickers
SKID


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ripe Utters Daily Enlarge

SUZI


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Ripe Utters Daily Enlarge
SUZI

Shooting Up Zen Images
MOLT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Munching On Little Toes

WKRP


----------



## **Jen**

Will Karate Rip Polls

Arch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Munching On Little Toes
WKRP


----------



## Amethyst

All Recruits Charge Home

EATS


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* All Recruits Charge Home
EATS

Earthlings Aim Toward Stars
TART


----------



## **Jen**

Totally Armless Rather Treacherous

Omen

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Earthlings Aim Toward Stars
TART


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Totally Armless Rather Treacherous
Omen

Omigod My Emperor's Nuts!
WHAT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Worm holes are tight.

QWEF


----------



## Sofia

quickly we enlightened frodo

XHAN


----------



## Geek

Xmen Have Answers Nullifed

Hank


----------



## lilla

Holy Angels Now Kiss

Lily

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Xmen Have Answers Nullifed

Hank


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lilla* Holy Angels Now Kiss
Lily

Let Insight Lift You
TONY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Tony's Oblong Neanderthal Yingyang.

WANG


----------



## Geek

Wanna Ask Neanderthal Gangbang?

Blow


----------



## luvyababygirl

beavers love old willys

CHAT


----------



## **Jen**

Chat Holla ATCHA Tony

WANT

Originally Posted by *luvyababygirl* beavers love old willys
CHAT


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** 

Chat Holla ATCHA Tony
WANT




Worried Ass Nags Tony
Time


----------



## **Jen**

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Tony intimidates me enough

JARS

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Worried Ass Nags Tony
Time


----------



## Geek

Junipers Are Running Scared

Ante


----------



## **Jen**

Ants Never Tarnish Ever

POOR

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Junipers Are Running Scared
Ante


----------



## Geek

Poop on other Ralph

City


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Wanna Ask Neanderthal Gangbang? LMAO (YES, PLEASE!)
CITY

Cindy is Too Young.

UNDR


----------



## lovesboxers

United Nations Doesnt Read

SOAP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sex On A Pillow.

ANGL


----------



## Geek

Asses no Gas Lines

Lips


----------



## lovesboxers

Ladies indeed prefer sex

WHAM


----------



## Geek

Want have as much?

loop


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Orgasms On Poles.

POLE


----------



## Geek

(LMAO on poles)

Pie On Lisa's Eye

LMAO


----------



## **Jen**

Lisa Mouth Asses OFF

EVER

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* (LMAO on poles)
Pie On Lisa's Eye

LMAO


----------



## Geek

Even Vision Eyes Rolling

eats


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eating A Taco Seductively.

LICK


----------



## Geek

Licking is contrarily kissing

COMP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Constipated On Mashed Potatoes.

GRNT


----------



## **Jen**

Grunting Runny Nasty Toots

PISS

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Constipated On Mashed Potatoes.
GRNT


----------



## Stephanie

please introduce sexy sailor

ROCK


----------



## **Jen**

Roll Over Cocky Krook

Dude

Originally Posted by *simplykrazy07* please introduce sexy sailor
ROCK


----------



## Little_Lisa

DUDE

Don't Use Double Enemas!

RUNS


----------



## lovesboxers

Running Under Nun's Skirts

SLAP


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Running Under Nun's Skirts
SLAP

Sexy Lapdances Always Please
FUNK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Feel Underneath Ned's Kilt.

JWLS


----------



## lovesboxers

Jennifer Wins Lickety Split

blow


----------



## Little_Lisa

Behold, Lisa's Outstanding Wetness!

SQRT


----------



## lovesboxers

Susie's Quizzical Rabbit Trembles

FAWK


----------



## Geek

Fun At Work Knocking

SUCK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Smelling Ursulas's Caca Kills

DODO


----------



## lovesboxers

Don't Only Do Oral

gums


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gooch's unusually massive schlong!

PNIS


----------



## **Jen**

Penis name is shorty

WONG

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Gooch's unusually massive schlong!
PNIS


----------



## lovesboxers

Why Ostriches Never Grow

PANT


----------



## Little_Lisa

People Always Need Toilet-paper

BTWP


----------



## Geek

Boy, the waiter pooped

Ramp


----------



## lovesboxers

Raunchy arses may poop

ritz


----------



## Geek

Running In The Zapatos

Stat


----------



## Little_Lisa

Steve's turds are tiny.

PEBL


----------



## Geek

Paul's Eyes Blow Lard

LLLL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Little Lisa Loves Lube.

KYJL


----------



## Geek

KY JELLY Little_Lisa

YOUG


----------



## Little_Lisa

YOUG =

Your Orifice Undeniably Glistens.

HINY


----------



## Geek

Huge Internal Numb Yellers

OOPS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ooohhh Oral Pleases Soooo!

MUCH


----------



## **Jen**

Mucho Uranus Crotch Hoes

LUST

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Ooohhh Oral Pleases Soooo!
MUCH


----------



## Little_Lisa

Likely Uranus Smells Terrible

ABCD


----------



## lovesboxers

A Boy Called Dick

efgh


----------



## **Jen**

elephant feet grow heavily

ASS

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* A Boy Called Dick
efgh


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's 3 but i'll take it.

Ass Sluts Scream

IJKL


----------



## Geek

I Jumped Karen's Licker

BOMB


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bran Obviously Moves Bowels

BRAN


----------



## Geek

I love my pooper friend on MUT

Bob Runs Along Nina

Rank


----------



## Little_Lisa

(Hehe!! Thanx and likewise!)

Round And Nasty Kumquats

SQAT


----------



## Geek

Swallow Questions After Toweling

Lite


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Is Totally Erotic!

TITY


----------



## Geek

Tony is Totally Young!

Ules


----------



## lovesboxers

Unlikely Lemons Eat Squash

BRIT


----------



## Geek

Brian Ran Inside Train

Kite


----------



## lovesboxers

Kittens incite teenage envy

SUPA


----------



## Geek

Suddenly Ulla Poses After

cape


----------



## Little_Lisa

Coochie And Peter Eaters

INTO


----------



## lovesboxers

Iguana's not too oily

spkr


----------



## Geek

Sometimes People Kill Ruthlessly

Cups


----------



## Little_Lisa

Crouching Under People's Sinks

PLMR


----------



## Geek

Post Long Meaningful Replies

PIMP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Poop In My Potty

SDFG


----------



## lovesboxers

Do Darn Forgetful, Geez.

FRTY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farty Rearends Talk Yiddish

BRAP


----------



## lovesboxers

Brats Really Are Pigs

SOSO


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sometimes Orville Sucks Oranges

KIWI


----------



## **Jen**

Kissing Iguanas Isn't Insane

WAWA

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sometimes Orville Sucks Oranges
KIWI


----------



## Little_Lisa

Warren's A Wild Animal!

WOLF


----------



## **Jen**

Warren's Old Laughing Falling

WORM

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Warren's A Wild Animal!
WOLF


----------



## Little_Lisa

Warren Only Reams Me

REAM


----------



## **Jen**

Ron Eats At Meals

TEAM

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Warren Only Reams Me
REAM


----------



## Geek

Tony establishes a Massive

Phan


----------



## **Jen**

Tony establishes a massive WHAT???????? hahahaha

Phantom has another name

MEAT

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Tony establishes a Massive
Phan


----------



## Geek

LOL! Yay you got it! heheh

My Establishment asks Tony






Ware


----------



## **Jen**

When Amateurs Rant Endlessly

LURE

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL! Yay you got it! heheh
My Establishment asks Tony





Ware


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Unveils Rear Ends.

MOON


----------



## **Jen**

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Move OVA ORANGE NAVEL

ANNA

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Lisa Unveils Rear Ends.
MOON


----------



## Little_Lisa

Anna's Nipples Need Arousing.

PERK


----------



## lovesboxers

Pete's erogenous rear knows

PINK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pete Is Never Kinky

SNAP


----------



## lovesboxers

Smelly Nappy Ass Pete

DORP


----------



## Geek

Does Ol' Rude Pete?

Porn


----------



## Nicolet

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Does Ol' Rude Pete?
Porn

People Oughta Run Nude
SACK


----------



## Geek

Suck a crank knee

Remo


----------



## lovesboxers

Rarely Ever Meows Often

FRIK


----------



## **Jen**

Fantasizes Rarely Instantly Kicking

FRAK

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Rarely Ever Meows Often

FRIK


----------



## lovesboxers

Fights Rarely At Kittens

FIEB


----------



## Little_Lisa

FIEB

Firm Inflated Erect Boner

YUMY


----------



## Geek

YUMY

Your Ultra Monogomous Youth

Vise


----------



## Little_Lisa

VISE

"Very Innocent!" she exclaimed.

DLIT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Don't Let It Die!

*BUMP*


----------



## Geek

Borrow Undies More Purpose

KIER


----------



## Little_Lisa

Killing is evil, really.

MJIG


----------



## GreekLatina

lol great game

Micheal jackson Is Gay

poop


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* Micheal jackson Is Gay




No freakin' way! When I put those letters I said th^at exact same thing out loud b/c it's what I had in mind!!




Let's see....

POOP

Plain, Old, Ordinary Poop

*WMTA* (Let's see if you type what i'm thinking this time.



)


----------



## GreekLatina

willy mason tounges accordions

toot


----------



## GreekLatina

lol really? thats too funny..but think that ones mine alone lol


----------



## Little_Lisa

Yep. I was thinking *W*e *M*ust *T*hink *A*like. A bit different from your take. I like yours better.






TOOT

Tooting Orifices Obviously Tickle

*KWEF*


----------



## GreekLatina

kinky whales eat fruit

PALM


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paul's A Leg Man

PAUL


----------



## **Jen**

Paul always uses lips

SLUT

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Paul's A Leg Man
PAUL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Suzie Licks Under Tits.

BLHD


----------



## GreekLatina

boobish lumps hang down

LUMP


----------



## Mambz098

Losers under massive penis

Take


----------



## GreekLatina

transexual animals kiss everyone

chum


----------



## Little_Lisa

Charmaine's Hungry Unfriendly Monkey

CHMP


----------



## cassiopeia37

carl has many... pineapples lol

GULL

xxxc


----------



## Geek

Gas Up Long Live

Irie


----------



## lilla

cute avatar and the makeup talk picture at our site Tony





in real impressive effort

earn

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Gas Up Long Live
Irie


----------



## Geek

It's Halloween soon!

Easy As Running Nights

Clip


----------



## GreekLatina

cowardly lions ignore ponies

lion


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Is On Nonstop!

*MUTT*


----------



## GreekLatina

make up talk time! (lol)

Burg


----------



## Geek

Blow Up Rarwwwing Girls

Mate


----------



## lovesboxers

Many Assholes Toot Eternally

Squd


----------



## Little_Lisa

She Queefs Usually Douching

PSFT


----------



## lovesboxers

Peter Sucks Fat Titties

MOMS


----------



## Little_Lisa

My Orifice Massages Shafts

TITE


----------



## lovesboxers

Tight Inner Tissues Embrace

FOIC


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farting Obviously Is Cool

WNDY


----------



## cosmo2127

Wendy Needed Daddy Yes

RFGH


----------



## lovesboxers

Runners Feel Great High

KELP


----------



## cosmo2127

Keep Every Love Peace

FHGR


----------



## lovesboxers

First Help Getting Ready

EIBN


----------



## cosmo2127

Entertainment International Being Network

fdjh


----------



## lovesboxers

Feeding Donuts Justs Helps

WODK


----------



## cosmo2127

Working Oblivious Ducks Killing

iymr


----------



## Geek

Isreal Yacked Mostly Rice LOL

Kill


----------



## cosmo2127

Kunning Inteligance Literally Lethal

kjel


----------



## GreekLatina

kinky jello eats lime

lime


----------



## cosmo2127

Limited Imagination Mixing Elements

lewv


----------



## Geek

Lovers envy with vulvas

LOLOL

Bird


----------



## lovesboxers

lol

Big Iris Resembles Dicks ??

GHRT


----------



## GreekLatina

growing hair really tickles

hair


----------



## Sofia

have any interesting regrets

dreq


----------



## anne7

dreq

dogs read especially quiet

libz


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Is Blatantly Zany

CUKU


----------



## cosmo2127

Cooking Under Killing Conditions

mebf


----------



## Little_Lisa

Melodious Ends Blow Farts

PBAJ


----------



## lovesboxers

Penelope Balls Aaron James

KLOP


----------



## Little_Lisa

LOL @ Jennifer!

Keep Licking On Punani!

SLRP


----------



## cosmo2127

Some Long Repressing Party

LODF


----------



## lovesboxers

Lisa Often Diddles Frances (sorry lisa




)

SCRU


----------



## Geek

LOL Boxers

Some Cunning Runner Undergoes

Gatr


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gawking At Tony's Rump

SPNK


----------



## Geek

You better be!! LOL

Spanking Paula's New Knockers

Chil


----------



## Little_Lisa

Constantly Horny Is Lisa

FRKY


----------



## lovesboxers

Flying Really Kills You

JUMP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jennifer's Uterus Massages Penises

WELL


----------



## cosmo2127

While Everyone Loves Lisa

lol.

BUTT


----------



## lovesboxers

LOL!!

Well Endowed Little Lisa

OPEN


----------



## lovesboxers

Big Uteruses Taunt Tony!


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO

OPEN = Odorous Privates Entice Never!

DUSH


----------



## lovesboxers

Dicks Up Second Hole

WIOP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Wipe It's Orifice, Please.

CORN


----------



## lovesboxers

Cats Often Run Nervously

TPLM


----------



## Sofia

trump palace looks moldy

ibdk


----------



## lovesboxers

Iguanas Being Dear Kings

PING


----------



## anne7

PING

Porcupines Ingest Nasty Guacamole

BANG


----------



## Little_Lisa

BANG

Boob And Nad Grabbers

SNCH


----------



## lovesboxers

Snatch Not Cherry Hatch

SANG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sucking A Nad, Gnarly

RTRO


----------



## lovesboxers

Real Tight Rears Open

CAPS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Crap And Pee Stinks!

JENI


----------



## lovesboxers

Jennifer Enjoys Nipple Interest

LISA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Jennifer Enjoys Nipple Interest








Lisa Is Soo Arroused!

ANNE


----------



## lovesboxers

Another Night Never Ending

VERT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Voluptuous Eva Rides Tony.

TONY


----------



## lovesboxers

Tony Orgasms On You

SWAM


----------



## Little_Lisa

Swallowing Wads Are Mandatory

LOAD


----------



## lovesboxers

Lisa Often Analizes Dicks

GURJ


----------



## Little_Lisa

Getting Umm Really Juicy

WETP


----------



## lovesboxers

We Enjoy Tight Puntains

REIO


----------



## anne7

WETP

Who Enjoys Tight P*ssy? (I made that one just for you, naughty Lisa!



)

Aw, you beat me!

Really envies invigorating 'O's





ASIL


----------



## lovesboxers

Anne Seems In Love

BURC


----------



## Little_Lisa

LMAO @ you two! Jennifer answered Anne's question, "we".





BURC

Balls Underneath Rob's Cock.

SUCK


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LMAO @ you two! Jennifer answered Anne's question, "we".





BURC

Balls Underneath Rob's Cock.

SUCK

Sally's Under Cocky Klepto




GIRL


----------



## lovesboxers

Guys Interest Real Ladies

DRIK


----------



## anne7

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Guys Interest Real Ladies

DRIK

Dick rotates inside Kendra
PLUS


----------



## Liz

hahaha.. you guys are getting risque in here


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Liz* hahaha.. you guys are getting risque in here



Yeah, this is almost sex forum worthy.
PLUS

Pretty Liz Uses Shimpagne.

SKIN


----------



## cosmo2127

Sexy Kendra Is Naked...............lol

rump


----------



## lovesboxers

Lisa, maybe we should start one of these in the sex forum??

Rachel's Uterus: Man Pleaser

sasy


----------



## cosmo2127

Sexy And Silly Yes

ovtn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Lisa, maybe we should start one of these in the sex forum?? I think that's a good idea. I'm off to start one now.




OVTN

Offering Vegetables To Newborns

SEYA


----------



## cosmo2127

Soon Everyone Yonder Afternoon

pkde


----------



## lovesboxers

princess kites definitely endeavour


----------



## cosmo2127

lnet


----------



## Lori_TG

OK I get it now..Thanks!

I thought this was the sex forum?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I think that's a good idea. I'm off to start one now.




OVTN

Offering Vegetables To Newborns

SEYA


----------



## Lori_TG

Oh Wow! I am really confused tonight! lol OK I think I'm ok now! lol

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I think that's a good idea. I'm off to start one now.




OVTN

Offering Vegetables To Newborns

SEYA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *cosmo2127* lnet Lori, Never Eats Turnips.
(Lori, yeah, I started a new version over there.) LOL @ you!

*LORI*


----------



## lovesboxers

Little Oranges Really Invigorate

PLUS


----------



## cosmo2127

Princess Lisa Under Sleeps

mwnf


----------



## Mambz098

meeting woman not forever

ltua


----------



## cosmo2127

Little Tes Un Appeared

klej


----------



## lovesboxers

Kings Let Elves Jump

VOLT


----------



## cosmo2127

Vallery Overpaid Lunch Today

lwom


----------



## Sofia

I win over many.

AFMU


----------



## cosmo2127

America's Most Favorite Underwear

ANTM


----------



## Mambz098

a natural timely misshap

RHSN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Rump Humpers Smell Nasty

DUKY


----------



## cosmo2127

Dumb Ugly Katty Yuppies

lrem


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa rarely eats mice.

MICE


----------



## cosmo2127

Mild Intelligance Creates Everyone

qenf


----------



## lovesboxers

Queens Envision No Farts

CVEL


----------



## cosmo2127

Clever Victor Even Loved

ngvb


----------



## lovesboxers

Nancy Gives Valuable Blows

NELP


----------



## cosmo2127

No'one Even Loves Peanuts

mthy


----------



## Little_Lisa

Martha's Twat Has Yeast

NFCT


----------



## cosmo2127

Nancy Fooled Chris Today

mrfn


----------



## Little_Lisa

My Rump Feels Niiice

HARD


----------



## lovesboxers

Harems Are Rump Dens

BIGE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Biscuits Is Good Eatin'

MMHM


----------



## Mambz098

Many Magical Halloween Moons.

HOWY


----------



## cassiopeia37

Howard Only Washes Yachts

CELP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cassiopeia Eats Lisa's Pears

PEAR


----------



## lovesboxers

Poseidon's Earthquakes Are Ravaging

MHIS


----------



## Little_Lisa

My Husband Is Sexy

HTTY


----------



## lovesboxers

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* My Husband Is Sexy
HTTY

Her Titter Tat's Yummy ??





JERK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Her Titter Tat's Yummy ??



Haha! What?!





Quote:
JERK Jennifer's Explosive Rectal Kiss
XPLD


----------



## lovesboxers

X-rays Please Lisa's Desires

AWRP


----------



## Lori_TG

All Women Receive Pleasure

SMHP

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* X-rays Please Lisa's Desires
AWRP


----------



## cottoncandy

some men have penises (lol sorry but thats what came to mind!)

jgte


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jolly George's Toots Euthanize

FATL


----------



## lovesboxers

Fat Albert Toots Loudly

SDET


----------



## bocagirl

Sally Davis Eats Turnip

JDLK


----------



## lovesboxers

Jesters Diddle Loud Kings

VIKE


----------



## lilla

Victor insults Ken's ethics.

Duke


----------



## cottoncandy

don't underestimate kelly's ears!

jhye


----------



## lovesboxers

Jennifer Hides Yawns Everyday

UIOP


----------



## cottoncandy

universtity is only part-time

wend


----------



## lovesboxers

We Enjoy Nintendo Days


----------



## cottoncandy

lovesboxers, whats next? lol


----------



## lovesboxers

oops sorry





ALIO


----------



## cottoncandy

another lie in october

dpwt


----------



## lovesboxers

Do Plays Win Tonys

TRWE


----------



## cottoncandy

trams roam wildly everywhere

ogte


----------



## lovesboxers

Ogre's Guzzle Tegu Eyes

POTB


----------



## mrsbyteme

Pretty obvious this bites!

YUMA


----------



## mrsbyteme

must i nibble toast?

GULP


----------



## karrieann

Get Up Lazy Puss

HUNK


----------



## lovesboxers

Hugh's Undies Need Kneading

LOVE


----------



## cottoncandy

lets order vintage everyday!

fred


----------



## mrsbyteme

Frankly Rita everything does!

BUFF


----------



## cottoncandy

beautiful underwear for free!

(thats the one thats made most sense so far of all the ones i made lol)

hger


----------



## Little_Lisa

He's Got Enormous Rod!

PSYC


----------



## cottoncandy

please supervise your child!

hutr


----------



## karrieann

hurry up times runnin'

GYPB


----------



## Little_Lisa

Grab Your Padded Bra.

PDBR


----------



## karrieann

Penises Don't Break Really

VLOP


----------



## lovesboxers

Venus Lips Open Proudly

KTCE


----------



## mrsbyteme

Keli teaches Corneilius EVERYTHING!!

LOGZ


----------



## cottoncandy

levitate over gigantic zebras

akda


----------



## lovesboxers

Aphrodite Knows Daddy's Ass

JDEA


----------



## cottoncandy

joking doesnt erase anger

jkgf


----------



## lovesboxers

John Knows Gorillas Fart

OPEN


----------



## Never2muchMU

Oily people eat naked.

nutw

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* John Knows Gorillas Fart

OPEN


----------



## lovesboxers

Nasty Underwear Tickles Wilma

PEAT


----------



## cottoncandy

penis enlargments available today!

usta


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* penis enlargments available today! LMAO!

Quote:
usta Use Sarah's Tampon Anally.
NSRT


----------



## cottoncandy

never say right things

sjkh


----------



## Little_Lisa

She's Just Kidding, Haha!

NUMA


----------



## lilla

Never Use My Abyss

Gird


----------



## cottoncandy

gold is rarely damp

fdgh


----------



## karrieann

four dudes get high

bbcr


----------



## Little_Lisa

Big Boobs Cause Rubberneckin'

GAWK


----------



## terrigurl2004

Girls Always Want Kisses

SLAM


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sweet Lollipops Are _Mine_!

CHER


----------



## karrieann

can't help eating raisins

POOP


----------



## mrsbyteme

Pretty obvious Oliver poops!

JKLM


----------



## lovesboxers

Janet Kisses Long Members

KOYR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kim's Orifice Yodels Riproaringly

BRRP


----------



## terrigurl2004

Beth Really Relishes Pickles

TNPR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Terrigurl Nudges Plump Rumps

POKE


----------



## MacForMe

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Terrigurl Nudges Plump Rumps
POKE

Pissed Off Kites Escape
WNTM


----------



## terrigurl2004

Women Nullify Tiny Men

KISS


----------



## lovesboxers

Kites Instantly Soundly Swish

BRIK


----------



## terrigurl2004

Beth Really Is Kinky

LLFC


----------



## lovesboxers

Little Lisa Fully Concurs (hope thats ok lisa)

GDEF


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Little Lisa Fully Concurs (hope thats ok lisa) I concur!





Golly, Did _Everyone_ Fart?

STNK


----------



## terrigurl2004

Smelly Teens Never Kiss

TEEN


----------



## lovesboxers

o.k. Lisa go do my hinky pinky...........

Tiny Ends Envy Noone

BLIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* o.k. Lisa go do my hinky pinky........... I would love to do it but I am da stumped!
Big Lisa Is Plentiful.

SPDR


----------



## lovesboxers

Silly Peckers Don't Rise

SALK


----------



## terrigurl2004

Stop Assaulting Lisa's Karma

PLSE


----------



## lovesboxers

Patting Lisa's Sexy End

YOEA


----------



## Little_Lisa

You Obviously Easily Arouse

MEEE


----------



## lovesboxers

Matriarch Endangered Elephants Escape

RERE


----------



## karrieann

Race Every Red Edsel

NHTG


----------



## terrigurl2004

nervous hotties tasting gin

INDG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Indecent Nasty Dirty Girls

SHPB


----------



## terrigurl2004

Several Hours Past Bedtime

SNRE


----------



## lovesboxers

since Noone Reads Ever

SASY


----------



## terrigurl2004

Sirens Always Say Yes

LUST


----------



## lovesboxers

Lovers Understand Something Together

PULP


----------



## terrigurl2004

People Understanding Love's Power

PAIN


----------



## lovesboxers

People Aimlessy Interfere Nonetheless

LOVE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Let's Order Vibes, Everyone!

VIBE


----------



## lovesboxers

Vibes Invigorate Bouncy Emma

NOMO


----------



## terrigurl2004

Not one More Outburst!

MORE


----------



## lovesboxers

Men Often Really Envision

FUBU


----------



## Little_Lisa

Frankly, Uranus Bounces Unbecomingly.

JGLY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bump


----------



## SmartStyle437

witch you make peace

corn


----------



## Little_Lisa

Come on, right now!

BRNG


----------



## terrigurl2004

Bring Roses, Not Guns

PECE


----------



## SmartStyle437

People Eat Cow Everyday

MIKE


----------



## canelita

More inside, Keep earning

ELLE


----------



## terrigurl2004

Everyone Loves Lisa's Etiquette

ILEM


----------



## canelita

. . . ILEM

I love eating McDonald's

SPGS


----------



## terrigurl2004

Some People Get Suprises

BDAY


----------



## lovesboxers

Big Dongs Are Yours

JAMS


----------



## terrigurl2004

Justifying A Mighty Smile





GRIN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Grab Rob's Invisible Nads

NUTR


----------



## terrigurl2004

Never Underestimate Those Reindeer!

DWMT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dookie Whoppers Mutilate Tushies

OUCH


----------



## terrigurl2004

Only Urban Children Hibernate

SLEP


----------



## Little_Lisa

She Likes Eating Peanuts

PNUT


----------



## lovesboxers

Pam Never Undoes Tops

SWAT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Some Willies Are Tiny

PENI


----------



## lovesboxers

peckers envy naked iguanas






JUST


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jennifer's Used Stinky Tampons

SICK


----------



## lovesboxers

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Jennifer's Used Stinky Tampons
SICK

haha

sometimes iguanas can kill

ROFL


----------



## canelita

Rolling out from laughing

LMAO


----------



## lovesboxers

Little Men Annoy Olivia

HARD


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hungchow And Runny Diarrhea

CORN


----------



## acon426

Count on Registered Nurses

BANK


----------



## terrigurl2004

Bowlers Against Naked Kissing

CURL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Condoms Usually Rip Lengthwise

UHOH


----------



## terrigurl2004

Utterly Hot, Overly Horney

HRNY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Horny Redhot Nymphs, Yum!

BABI


----------



## terrigurl2004

Beautiful And Bi, Irresistible!

CUTE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cumming Under Terri's Ear

WHAT


----------



## terrigurl2004

Wow, How About That!

GRIN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Groping Rachel's Inverted Nipple

NIPS


----------



## terrigurl2004

Never Ignore Playful Sex

Play


----------



## Little_Lisa

Poots Linger Around You

POOT


----------



## terrigurl2004

Pretty Obvious Orgasmic Tendencies

GRIT


----------



## lovesboxers

Good Ride Inside Tina

TIPO


----------



## Little_Lisa

Terri Is Powerfully Orgasmic!

FKMI


----------



## looooch

Firm Knockers Milk Incessantly

MUTS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mom's Underwear Totally Stinks!

TUNA


----------



## looooch

Toes Under Naked Ass

EBAY


----------



## SqueeKee

Elegant witches Above You

ROFL (cannot use 'rolling on the floor laughing'!)


----------



## looooch

Retaliate Over Free Loaders

COST


----------



## SqueeKee

Cut Open Super Testicles


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* Cut Open Super Testicles You forgot your letters. Now i'm gonna have to spank you!
KEEE


----------



## looooch

Kill Extra Eccentric Eggs

PISS


----------



## SqueeKee

Pretty Inviting Sexy Show

SUCK (as in I SUCK at these games!




)


----------



## looooch

Silly Underwear Carry Kelp

NOPE (as in nope, you dont suck at these games



)


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Kee* Pretty Inviting Sexy Show
SUCK (as in I SUCK at these games!



)

LOL! No, you don't! 
Spanking Under Charles Kilt

KILT


----------



## SqueeKee

KILT:

Kee Is Like Turkey (LOL!)

MEAT


----------



## looooch

Men Eat Ass Tit

FLOW


----------



## SqueeKee

Fire Loose Oreos West

CROW


----------



## Little_Lisa

Cher Rubs On Weiners

CHER


----------



## looooch

Cranky Rabbits Open Windows

BEST


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Cher Rubs On Weiners
CHER

Cocks Have Errect Raincoats
COME


----------



## SqueeKee

chugs overdue male ejaculate

HAIR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Her Ass Is Round

LICK


----------



## looooch

Lovers Inject Cum Kindly

FEEL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Freely Eating Everyone's Lala

LALA


----------



## looooch

Lick All Lingerie Again

DAMN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Damn, Arrouse My Nipples!

PNCH


----------



## looooch

Pungent Nuts Cocks + Ho's

FLIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

lol

Freaky Looooch Is Passionate

LUCY


----------



## looooch

Lickable Undies Create Yummies

LISA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Is Sooo Arroused!

TNGL


----------



## looooch

Tingling Nuts Grow Long

RUBS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ryan's Ugly Ball Sack

NADS


----------



## looooch

Nipples Also Dangle South

SWAP


----------



## Little_Lisa

She's Watching A Porn

PORN


----------



## looooch

Pictures Of Ralphs Nuts

HUNT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hey, URanus Needs Touching

LUBE


----------



## SqueeKee

Lisa Understands Bisexual Associations

FITS


----------



## looooch

Fingers Intellectually Touch Sluts

BOYS


----------



## SqueeKee

Better Orgasm Your Self

HOTS


----------



## looooch

Hoes Orgasm Totally Selfishly

TOPS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Touching On Paul's Shaft

PAUL


----------



## SqueeKee

Pussy Against Ugly Lingerie

TABS


----------



## looooch

Talk About Bountiful Sex

ANAL


----------



## SqueeKee

All Night Anal Loving

BUTT


----------



## looooch

Boobs Understand Tickling Tongues

TIPS


----------



## SqueeKee

Tingling Inside Penis Shaft

LIPS


----------



## looooch

Lesbians Insist, Please Suck!

DUDE


----------



## SqueeKee

Dildo Under Dress Excites

DAMP


----------



## looooch

Dudes Always Mop Pussy

ROLL


----------



## SqueeKee

Reach Over Loose Lips

TIME


----------



## looooch

Tod Is Mighty Erotic

PLAN


----------



## SqueeKee

Pussy Lickers Are Nice

GRAB


----------



## looooch

Grind Rock And Bounce

DISS


----------



## SqueeKee

Dirty Infected Swollen Shaft

OPTS


----------



## looooch

Orgies Perpetuate Tempting Sexuality

DORK


----------



## SqueeKee

Desperate Orgy Rompers Kiss

LOOK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Licking On Outspread Kootchie

CUMS


----------



## SqueeKee

hunt Under Meticulous Speculation

BLOW


----------



## looooch

Boys Lick Old Widows

BANK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Blowing A Noodle Kinkily

KINK


----------



## SqueeKee

Kee Is Not Kinky

SINK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *KinKee* Kee Is Not Kinky Riiiiight! 

Quote:
SINK Sexy, Irristable, Naughty, Kee!
TRUE


----------



## looooch

Terrible Rectums Undulate Endlessly

FLIK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Freaky Lucia Is Kissable

KISS


----------



## SqueeKee

Kee Is Super Sexy






SUCH


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Freaky Lucia Is Kissable
KISS

Keep Intimacy Slippery Sistas
FIRM


----------



## SqueeKee

Fist In Rectum Man!

PEEP


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Kee* Fist In Rectum Man!
PEEP

Peckers Everywhere Envelope Pussy
PUSS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Please, Undress So Seductively

STRP


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Please, Undress So Seductively
STRP

Sex Training Reaps Pussy
DARE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dongs Are Really Exciting

DONG


----------



## looooch

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Dongs Are Really Exciting
DONG

Dildos Or Nipple Gadgets
DUNK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Drinking Urine Never Killed

PEPE


----------



## Squirrel27

Phil Eats Parrot Eyes

DOGS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Doug's Old Goat Stinks

GOAT


----------



## SqueeKee

Grab Onto Ass Tight

KILL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kee Intoxicates Little Lisa

SEXY


----------



## SqueeKee

Sex Ensures Xrated Yearnings

BOOM


----------



## looooch

Boobs Often Overpower Men

PILL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Please, Inspect Little Lisa's

HOLE


----------



## litlbitprincess

Having orgasims late evening

dildo


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* Having orgasims late evening
dildo

That's five letters but i'll take it.





Dingleberries Infest Little Dookie Openings

WIPE


----------



## dragueur

wandering in paris escapade

LITE


----------



## Squirrel27

Lice In The Elevator

YOLK


----------



## dragueur

Your One Lady Killer

HACK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Harry Ass Cracked, Kevin.

MKAY


----------



## Squirrel27

My Kitten Always Yawns

FOOD


----------



## Little_Lisa

Fart Odors Offensively Diffuse

DSPL


----------



## birdwing

Digital Signal Processing Language

GEEK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Genetically Engineered Earless Kids

NERD


----------



## dragueur

no eggs reached downtown

WILL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *dragueur* no eggs reached downtown
WILL

Where is Lucy Liu?
ICUP


----------



## SqueeKee

In China Under Penis

VENT


----------



## Squirrel27

Very Evil Naked Teenagers

ROSY


----------



## dragueur

Rolling Over Sassy Youngster

WAKE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Me* Where is Lucy Liu? Originally Posted by *Kee* In China Under Penis LMAO! Brilliant!

WAKE:

Waiting At Kee's Entrance

*DOOR*


----------



## dragueur

Dior Or Oscar dela Renta

PIES


----------



## Squirrel27

Pam Is Eating Salad

BATS


----------



## dragueur

Bad, Arrogrant Teen Superstar

TUCK


----------



## Squirrel27

Totally Ugly, Careless Kids

ROLL


----------



## dragueur

Roll Over Little Lads

CAME


----------



## Squirrel27

Can Anyone Make Enchiladas

GRAB


----------



## dragueur

Gorgeous Russian-American Bartender

WEAK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Willfully Eating A Kumquat

QUAT


----------



## dragueur

Quit Using Automatic Television

TIRE


----------



## Ley

Trees In Rural England

LAMP


----------



## dragueur

Lets Arson Mommy's Property

COOK


----------



## Ley

Crying Orange Octapuses Kick

DEAN


----------



## dragueur

Dumb Elder And Nurse

SICK


----------



## Ley

Satan Ingests Cold Kippers

FLIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farty Lisa Is Poopy

BUBL


----------



## eightthirty

Boys underestimate babes lies.

NICK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Nicholas Is Cute Kiddy

MELI


----------



## eightthirty

My eggs like idiots.

POPE.


----------



## dragueur

Popping Of Popcorn Explodes

RIPE


----------



## Ley

Rock Is Pretty Edible

PAIR


----------



## Squirrel27

Punch An Idiotic Rooster

FROG


----------



## Ley

Fancy Rugrats On Guard

SIGN


----------



## dragueur

Sassy Indian Going Nepal

PINE


----------



## Ley

Poor Iguanas Never Eat

HOME


----------



## dragueur

Has Oliver Met Eunice?

TUCK


----------



## livlegacy629

tiny ural can kick

TOMA


----------



## dragueur

this oily meat again?!

HAVE


----------



## Squirrel27

He Always Vexes Emily.

CANT


----------



## piinnkkk

Cant act naughty tonight.

BUST


----------



## Squirrel27

Buy Ugly Sunglasses Tomorrow

DART


----------



## dragueur

Did Arthur Rented This?!

CAST


----------



## piinnkkk

Cars are such trouble.


----------



## Ley

CAST again: Cut All Silly Tasks

LIAR


----------



## dragueur

Laying In Another Room

PUNK


----------



## Ley

Please Use Nice Kicks

DOWN


----------



## lovesboxers

Diane Often Wets Neville

OILS

(dang I have not played this game in so long)


----------



## Squirrel27

Oh, I love Strawberries

MAKE


----------



## Ley

May All Knives Eat

YAMS


----------



## Squirrel27

You Are My Sister

FOXY


----------



## Ley

Fiendish Oranges X-ray You

JUMP


----------



## Squirrel27

Just Under My Pants

CLAM


----------



## Ley

Can Leopards All Mate?

KICK


----------



## Squirrel27

Kitten Is Constantly Kicking

LAWN


----------



## dragueur

LOok At West and North

PINT


----------



## Ley

Partial Interrogation Never Tickles

VINE


----------



## dragueur

Victory In New England

LICK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Look Inside Carl's Knickers.

CACA


----------



## Squirrel27

Can Ants Count Apples?

STAR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Some Turds Are Round.

COWS


----------



## dragueur

Can One Wear Sarong

JUMP


----------



## Ley

Jump Under Manic Policemen

YULE


----------



## dragueur

You Ugly Little Eavesdropper

RUST


----------



## Ley

^lol

Revved Up Steel Tanks

PORT


----------



## Squirrel27

Pool Of Rotten Tacos

BRAT


----------



## dragueur

Britney, Remove All That

SAKE


----------



## Squirrel27

Stop Asking Kate, Everyone

DUMP


----------



## looooch

Dork's Underwear Might Protrude


----------



## Ley

I'll post a new word JUKE


----------



## Little_Lisa

JUKE=

Jennifer Uses Kee's Enema

DUSH


----------



## Squirrel27

Do Ugly Sisters Hallucinate?

PRRR


----------



## Ley

Please Remember Rabbits Rove

WORT


----------



## Squirrel27

Well, Octopuses Run Terribly

BORN


----------



## monniej

be original right now!

BLUE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Borrowing Lisa's Ugly Eyeliner

ONYD


----------



## dragueur

Oliver Needs You Dancing

SING


----------



## Squirrel27

Sometimes I Need Glue

FLIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Freaky Lisa Is Perverted

ANNA


----------



## Squirrel27

Anna Never Notices Anything

LISA


----------



## lovesboxers

Lisa Ignores Stupid Asses

FORD


----------



## Squirrel27

Fly On Red Ducks

PORK


----------



## dragueur

Please Offer Romatic Kisses

SALE


----------



## Squirrel27

Stop Acting Like Elephant

BROW


----------



## dragueur

Be Romantic Or Weak

LAST


----------



## Squirrel27

Let A Singer Talk

BURN


----------



## SqueeKee

Big Ugly Ridged Nipples

HUMS


----------



## Squirrel27

His Ugly Mother Sucks

PUMP


----------



## dragueur

Pimp Up Many Prostitutes

COLD


----------



## Squirrel27

Can Our Lady Die?

GRIP


----------



## dragueur

Gorgeous Ronald Is Poor

HALE


----------



## Squirrel27

Has Anyone Learned Everything?

CARE


----------



## Lipstick_junkie

*C*razy *A*nimals *R*unning *E*verywhere

FIRE


----------



## Squirrel27

Fire In Red Elevators

VINE


----------



## SqueeKee

Very Innocent Newborn Elephnant

DOGS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Does Odin Get Scoobysnacks?

RHRO


----------



## Squirrel27

Resting Happy Red Orangutan







GROW


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Squirrel27* Resting Happy Red Orangutan
http://www.brianshonkwiler.com/Anima...0Orangutan.jpg

GROW

OMG, LOL! How cuute!!



That was perfect, Anna!




Grinding Roughly On Willy

AWOL


----------



## dragueur

all win or lose

SHIT


----------



## Squirrel27

Stop Hiding In There

COOK


----------



## lovesboxers

cooches often open knowingly

RACL


----------



## Squirrel27

Read And Count Letters

VEIN


----------



## lovesboxers

vagabonds enjoy intoxicating nights

LAFS


----------



## cottoncandy

levitating ants fly south

NARS


----------



## Squirrel27

Nine Antelopes Run Swiftly

MAPS


----------



## dragueur

Many Ants Paired Sideways

HOME


----------



## TieKneeBubbles

Vanessa is not elegant.

TRIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

This Really Is Pathetic!





SIKE


----------



## Squirrel27

She Is Killing Everyone

FORT


----------



## lavender

Fort Worth is a city in Texas.

Water


----------



## GinaPaloka

Why Are The Eggs Rotting?

COOL


----------



## Squirrel27

Can Our Ostrich Live?

HAMS


----------



## cottoncandy

here are my socks

just


----------



## Squirrel27

Jim's Ugly Sister Talks

BUMP


----------



## lavender

Bridge Under My Potato

PACK


----------



## LVA

Polly Ate Colored Kettle

TIME


----------



## lavender

The Indians Made Eggs

PIPE


----------



## KathrynNicole

Personally, I prefer Easter.

LOVE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Latex Objects Vibrate Easily

VIBE


----------



## blackmettalic

Victor Is Barely Educated

COKE


----------



## lavender

Cindy Otherwise Kicks Edward

SPIT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Stephen Pees In Toilets

GOOD


----------



## blackmettalic

Give Olly Our Dog

POOL


----------



## LVA

Please Open Our Lock

BEAD


----------



## lavender

Be Elegant And Dazzling

HORN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha! Opinionated, rascally newbies!







*NEWB*


----------



## blackmettalic

Never Ever Win Bingo

BOMB


----------



## LVA

Bob Oggled My Boobs ... lol

PEEP


----------



## blackmettalic

Pretty Elenore Eats Pizza

DUMB


----------



## Little_Lisa

Dude, Uranus Might Blow!

BLOW


----------



## LVA

lol .... Lisa ... i love that one .... uranus mite blow ... hee hee

Betty Loves Our Wall



BOLD


----------



## Little_Lisa

Heehee, thank you!

Big Ol' Long Dong

*WONG*


----------



## LVA

u're welcome - u crack me up all the time

*W*illy* O*wns* N*ifty *G*ongs

SIFT


----------



## Lavazza

Shit i feel tired

HUNT


----------



## Kan D sweets

He use no toliet





COOL


----------



## LVA

Cover Our Oversize Lilies

NARS


----------



## linda46125

Not A Real Story

BLUR


----------



## LVA

Bush Luvs Um Ripe

BLOG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bush Leaks On Grass

PEPE


----------



## blackmettalic

Paul Eats P---- Everyday

SLUG


----------



## Little_Lisa

She Likes Ur Goods

GOOD


----------



## makeupfreak72

get outstanding orgasms daily!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* get outstanding orgasms daily! Yes, please!
Where's my 4 letters?


----------



## karrieann

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Yes, please!
Where's my 4 letters?

LOL!!!
How about

SLAY


----------



## Little_Lisa

Some loads are yucky!

WADS


----------



## zombies8myheart

we are digusting sluts... hahah

BLUE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *zombies8myheart* we are digusting sluts... hahah LMAO!!!!

Quote:
blue Beaver licking usually excites
ZOMB


----------



## zombies8myheart

zebras only marry boys? hah

LAZY


----------



## Little_Lisa

"Lalalalalalalaaa," a zombie yodelled.

LMRE


----------



## zombies8myheart

little men require enemas... haha

ummm,

PIGS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Poop is guaranteed stinky!

DUMP


----------



## zombies8myheart

don't undergo menstration please

LOVE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lyndsey's obviously very edible.

HATE


----------



## zombies8myheart

He Ate The Earth.

LUST


----------



## KimC2005

Love Uses Some Trust

POPS


----------



## zombies8myheart

Pandas only prepare salads

MIST


----------



## Little_Lisa

My Invisible Strapon Titties

TINY


----------



## KimC2005

The Incredible Nipple Yappers..

PINS


----------



## zombies8myheart

People intellegently name songs.


----------



## Little_Lisa

You forgot to leave letters.






FKUP


----------



## KimC2005

Fine Kissing Under Pillow

BODY


----------



## zombies8myheart

oops sorry about that





boys only disect yarn...

CANS


----------



## Aquilah

Candies ain't naughty sweets *lmao*

FOOT


----------



## makeupfreak72

fishy odor over there!! lol!!!

CLIT LOL!!!!!


----------



## zombies8myheart

caitlynn licked its toes

BATS


----------



## Aquilah

Borschts aren't tasty soups

TAME


----------



## monniej

together always more excellent

GUTS


----------



## Aquilah

Grilled under the sun

SLIP


----------



## zombies8myheart

She listed important places

WORD


----------



## KimC2005

Walking Over River Dams

TREE


----------



## KimC2005

Walking Over River Dams

TREE


----------



## Aquilah

Tiny rats emerge eagerly.

SMUT


----------



## KimC2005

Silly Men Under Tables

FINE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farting In Noisy Elevators

OFTN


----------



## Aquilah

Owls fight the night.

HLPF


----------



## KimC2005

Hair Leaves People Fresh

SKIN


----------



## zombies8myheart

Sally knitted infinite necklaces

HUIW


----------



## AMHGuy

Helgas umbrella is weird

JTKA


----------



## Little_Lisa

Juicy Tators Kick Ass

PAKR


----------



## Aquilah

Parties At Kelly's Rock!

ABCD


----------



## monniej

all babies can dance?

rock


----------



## Aquilah

Rancid odors curdle kelp.

SWAT


----------



## Little_Lisa

She wants a threesome.

JULY


----------



## Aquilah

Jeannie's uniquely limber, Yazy.

SABE


----------



## zombies8myheart

Somedays Ashley buys enchiladas.

GHOP


----------



## Aquilah

Guests hate ogres peeping.

JKLM


----------



## Little_Lisa

Juicy, Kingsize, Lean Meat

LACG


----------



## Nox

Looking at Crazy Girls.

GOMP


----------



## makeupfreak72

going on my period

dork


----------



## pla4u

Dorathys orgies rank kinky

time


----------



## Aquilah

Timmy imitates monkeys ejaculating *lmao*

FROM


----------



## pla4u

Fabulous overly ridgid men...

crud


----------



## Aquilah

Casey ran under Danny

SKIP


----------



## pla4u

Sex keeps it perky

lard


----------



## Aquilah

Lindsey's ain't Robbie's daughter.

TTFN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Two Tits, Four Nips

SUKM


----------



## Aquilah

Uh huh, wanted to add that "E" there, didn't you Lisa? *lmao* J/K!!!!!!!

Sally's under Kimmy's mouth *lmao*

WITH


----------



## KimC2005

Waiting In The House

BOTH


----------



## pla4u

Becuse oatmeal tast horible.

f l a r


----------



## Aquilah

Frankie left Angie rapidly.

TALK


----------



## pla4u

Tim and Lisa kissing!

K I S S


----------



## Aquilah

Keep ignoring stupid seals.

FIST


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farting in Shirley Temples

(Sorry if that made no sense. I've been drinking and everything is hilarious right now.)

BUBL


----------



## SnowCrasher

biting under boyfriend's lips

FUNK


----------



## KimC2005

Find Us Naked Kissing

RAIN


----------



## Aquilah

Randy's anus itches now.

EDIT


----------



## Little_Lisa

Eww, dirty, itchy tooter!

FLEA


----------



## pla4u

Fellas like eating alot.

pimp


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pla4u is my pimp.

HOLA


----------



## KimC2005

Humping On Little Appliances

JUST


----------



## mylaiva

jack unzipped sally's trousers

BITE


----------



## pla4u

Boys In Tampa Ejaculate

ECHO


----------



## KimC2005

Ellen Calls Harry Over

LOUD


----------



## mylaiva

Lisa organized Ursula's dresses

HIGH


----------



## Little_Lisa

He is getting high.

KIMC


----------



## pla4u

Kiss In My Car

sirg


----------



## mylaiva

sleep in red garments

PINK


----------



## Aquilah

Patty isn't Nicky's kid.

BELT


----------



## mylaiva

Billy's eating Lisa's taco

PUSH


----------



## Aquilah

Patsy's ugly sheep hurled.

NHTS


----------



## mylaiva

Natalie hates Trevor's shoes

BRAG


----------



## Aquilah

Big rigs aren't grand

BEES


----------



## mylaiva

betty's eating everything sweet

ROPE


----------



## pla4u

Real Ornery People Eating

sotr


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* Billy's eating Lisa's taco LOL
sotr =

Swollen, Odoriferous, Titty Rash

RASH


----------



## Aquilah

Rancid apples stink harshly

PICK


----------



## pla4u

put in cock kindly

wtfo


----------



## mylaiva

wipe the foam off

UNMT


----------



## Aquilah

Ugly Nancy's mighty tall

WTYX


----------



## mylaiva

william tainted your xylophone

ZDAS


----------



## KimC2005

Zits Develop All Summer

BADD


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bubba's A Dong Dealer.

VJJS


----------



## Aquilah

Very jealous janitors stink

HTTP


----------



## pla4u

Happy tities tickled pink

sofa


----------



## Aquilah

Sudden offers favor anyone

TTFN


----------



## KimC2005

Tina Tells Frank Nothing

BLAH


----------



## pla4u

Bobby laughs at Hanna

G L B D


----------



## Aquilah

Germaine loves busty darlings.

SINK


----------



## pla4u

Sorry I never knew

mdsc


----------



## Aquilah

Minnie Driver sings cutely

SSHA


----------



## KimC2005

She Steals Her Animal

LOSA


----------



## Aquilah

Lazy Oscar sleeps always

RICO


----------



## mylaiva

rene' impersonated cathy's orgasm

TOCK


----------



## KimC2005

The Oily Car Kicks

BODE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Barfing On Danny's Erection.

RAVE


----------



## pla4u

Really Awsome Veined Erection

E P F G


----------



## Aquilah

Every perfect female gloats!

WHIP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Wearing Her Invisible Panties

OPAQ


----------



## pla4u

Old pricks are quaint

C S T G


----------



## Aquilah

Carmen's son talks Greek.

SHIZ


----------



## KimC2005

She Hopes Im Zesty

JPOL


----------



## pla4u

Just Pray Or Laugh...

PLAY


----------



## Aquilah

Pink lingerie always yellows.

STEM


----------



## KimC2005

Sarah Thinks Eli Melted

SHUK


----------



## Little_Lisa

Showing Her Unusual Kinkiness

KINK


----------



## pla4u

Kinky In Nitetime Knowlege

S P L P


----------



## Aquilah

Sexy people like porn

COCA


----------



## pla4u

coctails overcome casual anxiety

SPST


----------



## Aquilah

Sexy people sexually thrive.

I L L A


----------



## pla4u

I Like Licking Aquilah..

P L B J


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paula Likes Blow Jobs

(Uhh, y'all do know we have a dirty version of this in the sex forum, right? lol This is suposed to be the clean version but we're soo dirty minded. Haha!)

DRTY


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Paula Likes Blow Jobs
(Uhh, y'all do know we have a dirty version of this in the sex forum, right? lol This is suposed to be the clean version but we're soo dirty minded. Haha!)

DRTY

Dirty Roten Titty Yanker.Y P L H

What ? You think THIS Is DIRTY????


----------



## mylaiva

Yesterday peter licked harry

POOL


----------



## echanting

Paul Only Odered Liver

TALL


----------



## Aquilah

&lt; just realized Paula likes to lick me *lol*

Timmy ate Lonnie's lunch.

S L I M


----------



## echanting

sue likes instant message

EDIT


----------



## mylaiva

Edward's driving in traffic

LUSH


----------



## pla4u

Lies Uncover Stupid Hotheads

S S I F


----------



## KimC2005

Slimy Stinky Insects Fart

FINK


----------



## mylaiva

Freakin' in Nancy's kitchen

PARG


----------



## pla4u

Pandas and Rodents Galore!

SBUL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Skanks, Biotches, Users, Losers

HOES


----------



## mylaiva

helping others expel sperm

WHIP


----------



## echanting

which hat is patrick's?

BUCK


----------



## mylaiva

bounce upon craig's knee

TREP


----------



## Little_Lisa

Totally Ripe Edible Prunes

MYLA


----------



## pla4u

Maybe yellow looks allright

A S F G


----------



## Little_Lisa

Accidentally Seeing Fred's Gonads

NADS


----------



## pla4u

Nipples are dandy sights.

L B I F


----------



## echanting

Lucy Believes In Fairies

A T E R


----------



## Little_Lisa

A Totally Energetic Rabbit

BTRE


----------



## Aquilah

Betsy's taking Ryan everywhere!

S L A M


----------



## pla4u

Saly likes all men

p a p i


----------



## KimC2005

People Ate Peeled Ice

R O F L


----------



## pla4u

Round Old Fool Laghing

G A D F


----------



## Aquilah

Georgians are damned fantastic!

L I P S


----------



## pla4u

Look I'm Pretty Sexy

Y S M O


----------



## echanting

You Should Move Out!

O K E S


----------



## pla4u

Ornory Kittens Eat Shoes

L M B P


----------



## Aquilah

Lazy men barely play.

B L O B


----------



## KimC2005

Bears Liked Oily Bugs

L O P C


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa only pleasures cucumbers

CUMB


----------



## michko970

Currently understanding my brother.

DISH


----------



## mylaiva

don't interrupt sheila's homily

RICH


----------



## Nox

Riding in cars happily.

DISC


----------



## pla4u

Does ice smell cold?

W D B S


----------



## KimC2005

Why Do Boys Smell??

G I R L


----------



## pla4u

Great in real life

WOHD


----------



## KimC2005

When Oily Hair Dries

BUPR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Burning, Ugly, Purple Roids

ROID


----------



## mylaiva

rip off isaac's diaper

PUNK


----------



## KimC2005

Please Undo Ned's Kiss

MOLK


----------



## mylaiva

mike opened lisa's knees

YARN


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Your Ass Right Now

BENT


----------



## mylaiva

Barry's eating nancy's taffy

GIRL


----------



## pla4u

Goodness Is Really Loved

B O Y S


----------



## Little_Lisa

Brian's Overly Yeasty Socks

SOCK


----------



## pla4u

Silver oranatangs can kick

HEAR


----------



## Little_Lisa

Her Ears Are Red

EARS


----------



## pla4u

Emma's ass really shines

S P I T


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Stop Peeing In Tub

FAST


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farts Are Sooo Terrific!

JEWC


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Just Eat With Cup

BOOB


----------



## pla4u

Big old outragouse boobs

RSPS


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Real Sex Prefer Semen

LIME


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa Is Masturbating Everyday.

VIBE


----------



## pla4u

Virtualy in before ejackulating

JACK


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Jump Across Crack Kennel

JUNK


----------



## michko970

Jasmine usually never kisses.

CURB


----------



## KimC2005

Check Under Red Blanket

BLUE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bill's Little, Underused Erection

KNUB


----------



## pla4u

Kinky Nimpho under bed...






BDTG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Big Dong To Grope

MICH


----------



## KimC2005

Maybe Im Cold Here

EGGS


----------



## makeupfreak72

every green guy sucks

tomb


----------



## Little_Lisa

Two Old Meat Balls

MAKP


----------



## pla4u

Make a kinky picture.

T S F N


----------



## Little_Lisa

That's Some Freaky Nympho!

PLAU


----------



## pla4u

Penis licking and useing

LISA


----------



## Aquilah

Lately I've stayed away





T I N T


----------



## echanting

Tony Is Not Talking

SAGE


----------



## pla4u

Sticky and gooie earings

F T M L


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Funky Tasting Mushroom Lunch

BNMA


----------



## pla4u

bring no more alcohol

I L S A


----------



## KimC2005

I Like Sex Always

NOME


----------



## pla4u

Not nly Moms endure

BTTG


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Big Testis Taste Good

JHPL


----------



## KimC2005

Jay Hears People Laughing

COMN


----------



## mylaiva

Cindy opened mike's napkin

RICE


----------



## pla4u

Rob Irwin catches elephants.

S P E P


----------



## Little_Lisa

Savoring Paula's Edible Panties

MALT


----------



## pla4u

Memorize and lick tities.

L I S E


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Lynn Is Sexually Erotic

GDER


----------



## Aquilah

Great d*cks erect righteously! LMAO!

H I H T


----------



## pla4u

huge inplants help tities

I L S P


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I Love Sticky Penis'

MKBN


----------



## pla4u

Massaging kinda big nuts

L C T G


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa can toot good!

FART


----------



## pla4u

Fun and recreational testicals

PLUG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paula Likes Uranus' Gas

SNIFF


----------



## KimC2005

She Noticed I Farted

POLP


----------



## pla4u

pumping on Lisa's privat's

SMOT


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Slap Mud On Top

PHDE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shelby Masturbated On Television.

Damn, I was too slow! LOL

Paula Has Dirty Excrement

POOP


----------



## pla4u

penuts roasted over nite


----------



## Little_Lisa

Where's my letters, P!?


----------



## pla4u

OOPS!

oops


----------



## KimC2005

Olives Or Peppers Sir?

LUCR


----------



## pla4u

Loving under cover recreation

S P C D


----------



## Little_Lisa

Specimens: Peepee, Caca, Diarrhea

DODO


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Diarrhea Over Dumpster Odor

BCED


----------



## pla4u

Beware crushed electric devices

P S M C


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paula stalks my crotch.

HEHE


----------



## KimC2005

Helpful Ellen Helps Edward

KOPS


----------



## pla4u

Keep on pushing sex

L C S P


----------



## Little_Lisa

Large Cocks Seem Painful

SOLG


----------



## pla4u

Sucking on last grape

P w l b


----------



## Little_Lisa

Puny Withered Little Balls

GAFU


----------



## pla4u

Groping and fondoling you...

I L L N


----------



## Little_Lisa

Is Little_Lisa Naughty?

OYES


----------



## pla4u

Open your eyes sweetie

S M P H


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Stupid Men Pimp Hard

WDYH


----------



## pla4u

Women don't yodel hard

W S B M


----------



## KimC2005

Will She Blow Me

S H E B


----------



## pla4u

She has enough boobies

I W H N


----------



## Nox

I walked home now.

V W X Q


----------



## Little_Lisa

*VWXQ*

Very Wiffable X-rated Qweef

WIFF


----------



## ShelbyLynn

With In Famous Farts

WPLB


----------



## pla4u

Wild people like boobs

S P D L


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Sex Play Down Low

LMPW


----------



## pla4u

Large men prefer women

A M P L


----------



## Little_Lisa

A Mighty Pouty Lip

POUT


----------



## pla4u

Putting out under table

H T B S


----------



## Little_Lisa

Haha....good one, P!

Hey, that's Bart Simpson!

BART


----------



## pla4u

Big and real tasty

w y p b


----------



## Nox

Where's your pretty b!tch?

J K Y T


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Join Kids Youth Tour

MOEP


----------



## pla4u

Move Only Enough Please

I W S P


----------



## Little_Lisa

I want some pussy!

GIME


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Gonna ingest much ejaculation

VSZX


----------



## pla4u

Very Sexy Zany xylophone

T W A T


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Tasty Wet Around Tits

PMVD


----------



## Little_Lisa

Paul Masturbates Venerial Diseases

HRPE


----------



## pla4u

Help Ride Paulas Ejaculation

L I A S


----------



## Little_Lisa

Lisa isn't a slut

NOPE


----------



## pla4u

Nine Old People Eloping

Y L I H


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Young Licks In Hyman

GDSE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Guenevere does Shelby everyday.

DOES


----------



## ShelbyLynn

D o u c h e s Over Easy Smells

plom


----------



## Little_Lisa

Please, lick on me!

FNDL


----------



## pla4u

fondoling nipples delights Lisa

W S B P


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Wet Sex Bothers Paula!

MKRY


----------



## pla4u

My Kinky Raunchy Yarns

S C L M


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Slimy Cum Last Miliseconds

AWPL


----------



## pla4u

All Want Paula's Love

G M Y P


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Great Mounts Yummy Pints

LFGE


----------



## pla4u

Licking Females Gets Exciting!!!

L P M C


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Licking Penis Makes Cum

TRMC


----------



## Little_Lisa

Hahahaha...I think i've corrupted y'all!

Totally ram my coochie!

HITS


----------



## blackmettalic

Hit It Til Seven

BLOG


----------



## halzer

Blonde Ladies Often Giggle

SHED...


----------



## pla4u

Super hard erect Delight

I P I F


----------



## blackmettalic

I Pounded Its Face

SOIL


----------



## Little_Lisa

Sucking on Isabelle's lips.

JEAN


----------



## pla4u

Just erect and nice

H W A R


----------



## Little_Lisa

Horny, Willing, and Ready!

BHAV


----------



## pla4u

best horney ass virgina

SPAG


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shaft pokin' and grindin'

POKE


----------



## pla4u

Pleasing overly kinky erection

S N I M


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shave Nora's Itchy Muff

MUFF


----------



## pla4u

My uterus feels fine

P F I P


----------



## Little_Lisa

Pooping Fudge In Pants

FMPL


----------



## pla4u

Fun moving pink lips

MDLY


----------



## Little_Lisa

My Dong Likes You

GNOD


----------



## pla4u

Gourgous nympho on nightly

P L S M


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Paula Loves Silky Mittens

NJGU


----------



## pla4u

Nice jobs go undetected

S W M C


----------



## Little_Lisa

Shelby Wants My Cumquat

KIWI


----------



## pla4u

Kissing It When Inside

K M P H


----------



## Little_Lisa

Kiss my poopy hinney!

AHOL


----------



## terrigurl2004

Always Having Oral Longings

KRAM


----------



## pla4u

Kings Really Act Moral

S P E P


----------



## Little_Lisa

She pooped eight pellets.

PLET


----------



## pla4u

please lick evert tit

S M A G


----------



## Little_Lisa

Smack my ass good!

WACK


----------



## pla4u

wet and cool kiss

M A W Y


----------



## terrigurl2004

Muff Always Was Yummy

SPIF


----------



## pla4u

Special people in florida

I W S T


----------



## ShelbyLynn

I Was Sucking Testes

B M C D


----------



## Little_Lisa

Bowel Movements Cause Dingleberries.

ALIG


----------



## pla4u

Anal Licking is Gross

LMHN


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Anal Licking is Gross*
LMHN

LOL
Let's Make Hiney Noodles.

URAH


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL
Let's Make Hiney Noodles.

URAH

Uterly Rigid And Hard
WSIG


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Wiggle Sexy Insert Gas

PSFT


----------



## Gvieve

Post sexual fantasy thoughts

GNED


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gary Needs Enemas Daily

PUPU


----------



## Gvieve

pick up purple underwear

gaga


----------



## Little_Lisa

Groping A Gnarly Ass

GUSA


----------



## pla4u

Girls Use Sexy Asses

M P I H


----------



## Gvieve

My period is here

My Playmate Isn't Home

WTUT


----------



## Kathy

Won't tie up time

HACK


----------



## Aquilah

Horny animals crave kinkiness!

RUNS


----------



## Little_Lisa

Ryan's Underwear's Newly Skidmarked

WTIG


----------



## pla4u

Wanting to invent games

W S R N


----------



## star_babe_22

Why So Reckless Nanna?

F I N A


----------



## Little_Lisa

Farting in Nancy's armchair.

SARH


----------



## jessiej78

stop acting royally heinous

bums


----------



## pla4u

boys under madoms supervision

some


----------



## Gvieve

super obstinate male egos

FLAW


----------



## LovinPigments

Finding Love Around Water

PINK


----------



## Gvieve

Paranoid insecure neurotic kook

CURD


----------



## la_moni

Cats under rage distruct.

LOVE


----------



## Gvieve

Love obliterated vicious enemy

DAWN


----------



## sarahgr

Damp a-s-s-holes Win Notepad

PUMP


----------



## Gvieve

pubescent underaged male profiles

GORE


----------



## Little_Lisa

Gawdy, Old, Rectangular Earrings

NICF


----------



## Gvieve

Nightly Investigative Condom Failures


----------



## lovesboxers

Hmm... wanting to play and there is no acronym so I will put one there

FOOD


----------



## yourleoqueen

Feeling Oddly Over Developed

NOVA


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Never Offer Virgins Anything

STOP


----------



## yourleoqueen

Stab that other person

Knee


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Knowing Nothing's Every Easy

SLIP


----------



## Sparko

silly little incoherent poptarts

LARD


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Laughing About Ridiculous Drama

BEAT


----------



## kaylin_marie

Babies eat any trees

PORK


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle

Particuarly Organized Ritual Keepsakes

KELP


----------



## Annia

keep everything, like packrats

Calm


----------



## yourleoqueen

Call A Lost Man

Help


----------



## cotton_candy

hell equals love pill

jump


----------



## yourleoqueen

Just us mindlessly playing (appropriate, no? LOL)

STAY


----------



## cotton_candy

save the aip yard






Cake!


----------



## yourleoqueen

Caged apes keep enemies LOL

Bark


----------



## cotton_candy

barney and ray kicked!

SPEED!


----------



## kaylin_marie

Speed is 5 letters!!





sour pickles eat egg doodoo???





SOUR


----------



## yourleoqueen

Stick out your ribs

Twin


----------



## rodenbach

To worry is nervewracking!

Home


----------



## pinksugar

Honesty Over Misrepresentation Everytime

SLIP


----------



## beautydiva

Successful Life Is Powerful

diva


----------



## Sreyomac

Doris is very amuseing

toes


----------



## yourleoqueen

Too often, everyone sucks

Milk


----------



## DIT101

Mike ignores Lisa's Kisses.

SPAM


----------



## sugarlips

Where's the letters?

LUSR


----------



## yourleoqueen

Living Under Silly Rules

PAWN


----------



## ceri2

square evolving xylophone yobs

??

haha

BUMP


----------



## love2482

Originally Posted by *yourleoqueen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Living Under Silly Rules
PAWN

Pigs Always Walk North
(haha!)

LUCK


----------



## aney

pick out rusty knob

KISS


----------



## Karren

Knotted Into Several Syllables

BENT


----------

